# St. Maarten in Aug?



## post-it (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm very limited on week's available for vacationn next summer between my two kids schedules.  Would I be crazy to even consider St. Maarten this time next year?  I see today's forecast isn't the best, but we Honeymooned on Antigua this same time of year and only had one bad day.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 2, 2011)

yes please dont go. we were there this past august and got hit with 2, yes 2 hurricanes. dont go. it was scary, no power for days, mass chaos. 

its not safe when a hurrican hits. its not like the US. it was a nightmare.


----------



## rifleman69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Tropical storm just moved through the area the past couple of days too.   I'd say it's not worth it.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 3, 2011)

DD is headed there for her honeymoon today. Forecast is for rain every day for the whole week. I'm hoping the forecast is wrong. Of course, as mentioned, it could be much worse.

Sheila


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 3, 2011)

Even if the forecast is for rain every day, it's rare for the rain to last for more than a short time, according to people who visit regularly.  The showers seem to move across the island.  Also, even though it's a small place, it's possible to find nice weather on one side of the island and not the other.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 3, 2011)

It sounds like it has been a rainy week on SXM because of the effects of Hurricane Emily passing by - not hitting the island, but close enough to bring rain.  This post in Travel Talk Online has an update on current weather and gives a few suggestions on other things they might enjoy on the island, like the perfume class.

http://65.246.19.146/forums/showflat.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin&Number=1324061&page=0&fpart=2


----------



## Anne S (Aug 3, 2011)

We often go to the Caribbean in August (as a matter of fact we are leaving this Satuday for a two week holiday in Antigua). Only once did we experience a hurricane (Gustav, in Grand Cayman). Statistically, the strongest hurricane activity happens in September-early October. With the exception of the Grand Cayman trip, all of our August Caribbean trips have been lovely, with sunny weather every day.


----------



## borealrealty (Aug 4, 2011)

*coming to St. Maarten*

to post-it:

We live on the island and I don't see why you would have to be scared or crazy to come to St. Maarten that time. Thousands of people do. When it rains here it is very temporary. And actually I would even say that if you are pale, you would thank there is an overcast. People love to come over this time because it's more quiet and you get to experience the island's natural beauty better. Vegetation is lush and beaches are not crowded. Come on over, and like your honeymoon in Antigua, you won't be disappointed, as a matter of fact it will exceed that experience.


-----------------------
Boreal Realty
Your real estate agent on St. Maarten
http://www.borealrealty.com/stmaarten


----------



## post-it (Aug 5, 2011)

Well it sounds like a mix of answers.  I have a couple of week's before I can book our FF miles so I'll keep an eye on other options in the meantime.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 11, 2011)

Talked to my daughter last night while they were in Atlanta on the way home. As suggested above by borealrealty, they saw almost no rain. A bit on the day they arrived and it was raining when they left. They saw wet streets a few times where it HAD rained, but apparently the weather was great. I can't wait to see pictures.

Sheila


----------



## siesta (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is a link to see the hurricanes and dates that have hit, and their severity.

http://stormcarib.com/climatology/TNCM_all_isl.htm

Krmlaw had the pleasure of meeting earl.

Here is the peak hurricane season

http://stormcarib.com/climatology/TNCM_weekly.htm

End of august and beginning of september is when the most hurricanes statistically hit, which coincides with krmlaws getting hit on 8/30


----------



## post-it (Aug 13, 2011)

Sheila I'm so happy your DD had nicer weather then they expected.  I'm still wanting to book something, somewhere either Aug 5 or Aug 11.


----------



## Anne S (Aug 13, 2011)

Antigua weather update: We have been here since Saturday. It rained Saturday and Sunday but the rest of the week has been absolutely gorgeous. (And P.S.: The weather report for Antigua had predicted rain for ten days straight.)


----------



## blueparrot (Aug 17, 2011)

Hurricane season is risky, a roll of the dice, and it may come up snake eyes.  I would opt for a different time of the year, but Sint Maarten is a great island.


----------

